# why can't I load the USB-uhci module?

## McVeigh

Hi, I have most things working but I had to put a usb->PS2 adapter on my mouse because I can't load the usb-uhci module I get an error. I have in in my modules.autoload and it wont load on startup or when i do it by hand.

anyone else have this problem?

----------

## klieber

 *McVeigh wrote:*   

> Hi, I have most things working but I had to put a usb->PS2 adapter on my mouse because I can't load the usb-uhci module I get an error. I have in in my modules.autoload and it wont load on startup or when i do it by hand.
> 
> anyone else have this problem?

 

What is the error message that you're getting? (verbatim)

Do you, in fact, have a USB controller that requires the usb-uhci module?

--kurt

----------

## McVeigh

yes I'm 99% sure i do have ausb controller that uses uhci, it's worked before under redhat

#modprobe usb-uhci

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o: insmod usb-uhci failed

thanks!

----------

## Kintaro

try to do "modprobe usbcore" first.

----------

## McVeigh

just got home   :Crying or Very sad: 

midas root # modprobe usbcore

modprobe: Can't locate module usbcore

midas root #

so what did I do forget a module in the kernel?

----------

## McVeigh

bump

----------

